# Statement of truth......



## SamanthaB (Oct 23, 2011)

I have been asked to write one for the courts. Just wondered how to word it, who to make it out too?


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi SamanthaB

What you will need to do is to put together a written statement which starts:

'I, name of address, make this statement on date, believing it to be true and in the knowledge that it will be placed before the court as evidence'.  You should also sign the statement.

You will then need to set out clearly in writing the facts on whatever it is that the court has asked you to give evidence about (writing in the first person i.e. 'I did X and Y').

I hope that helps.  If you need any help with drafting the content, let us know.  I take it this is for a parental order application and if so, you'll probably need to set out the background and in particular detail as to the payments/expenses you have made.

Natalie


----------



## SamanthaB (Oct 23, 2011)

That's great, thank you. I best start trying to get it done. X


----------

